# Women's Football



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

I'm a 30-year-old woman moving to Dubai in August, and I will be heartbroken if I can't find a football team to play on. I've done some digging around online and haven't found a lot of information, so I'm assuming it's not really a big thing there. I've played competitively for many years but am currently playing in a coed rec league, and I'd be looking for something more along those lines. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


----------



## NotSure (May 1, 2012)

Canadian_Expat said:


> I'm a 30-year-old woman moving to Dubai in August, and I will be heartbroken if I can't find a football team to play on. I've done some digging around online and haven't found a lot of information, so I'm assuming it's not really a big thing there. I've played competitively for many years but am currently playing in a coed rec league, and I'd be looking for something more along those lines. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


Yes, same here.. I don't think there are many ladies football teams around in Dubai.. As I am thinking of coming on August this year.. I will be also looking for a ladies futsal team (indoor).. But I would advice you to check with Duplays, they may have something going on.. :confused2:

Any other sports that you may like?


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

I checked out Duplays, and I couldn't find any women's football. I will contact them when I get there to see if they can maybe start something up if I can find enough women.

I like several other sports, though football has always been my number 1. I would love to find a beach volleyball league, if one exists, and I'm not sure if there is any women's kickboxing there but it would be great if there is. If not, I will just have to take up tennis! 

How about you? Any other sports?


----------



## adrianh (Sep 20, 2008)

Why not start an EXP women's team I am sure you could kick a** against the unfit local expat wannabes lol ( by the way I am an old unfit man lol) just thought I would provoke the debate

I do have a big car with shiny wheels reference another thread lol


----------



## NotSure (May 1, 2012)

Canadian_Expat said:


> I checked out Duplays, and I couldn't find any women's football. I will contact them when I get there to see if they can maybe start something up if I can find enough women.
> 
> I like several other sports, though football has always been my number 1. I would love to find a beach volleyball league, if one exists, and I'm not sure if there is any women's kickboxing there but it would be great if there is. If not, I will just have to take up tennis!
> 
> How about you? Any other sports?


Sounds great.. It's always good to keep active and fit.. For me, football is also my number 1 sport as I currently play LGE games in England.. Then comes basketball which I think I am also good at (I rekon).. I play badminton with friends sometimes, just for fun.. 

Sure, if there isn't a lasdies football team in Dubai.. It's always good to make it exist.. Maybe there is less demand..! :confused2:


----------



## NotSure (May 1, 2012)

adrianh said:


> Why not start an EXP women's team I am sure you could kick a** against the unfit local expat wannabes lol ( by the way I am an old unfit man lol) just thought I would provoke the debate
> 
> I do have a big car with shiny wheels reference another thread lol


HAHA.. I think we should once we get there :boxing:


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

NotSure said:


> HAHA.. I think we should once we get there :boxing:


Me too! Could be fun


----------



## Aroon (Sep 21, 2012)

Canadian_Expat said:


> I'm a 30-year-old woman moving to Dubai in August, and I will be heartbroken if I can't find a football team to play on. I've done some digging around online and haven't found a lot of information, so I'm assuming it's not really a big thing there. I've played competitively for many years but am currently playing in a coed rec league, and I'd be looking for something more along those lines. Does anyone know if such a thing exists?


Hi,

have you got any lead on this or still waiting?

rgds,

Aroon


----------



## marialuzt (Mar 2, 2013)

*hope is not too late!*

check out the site "duba women's football association"(type that on google, im not allowed to copy it here since im a newbee!
there are some competititve leagues in dubai!

im beyond amateur, and would love to play at my level, so if any girls who just want to have fun wanna join, drop a line! :clap2:


----------

